
Flexible screens to inspire new devices - joshrule
http://www.physorg.com/news/2011-01-flexible-screens-host-devices.html
======
dkarl
I've been psyched about flexible displays for ten years, but now that I'm used
to capacitative touch screens, I don't think I want a flexible display without
touch support.

I can't wait for the day when I can crumple up my smartphone and shove it in
my pocket.

------
xutopia
I like how clicking the enlarge button shows us a smaller photo.

------
iwwr
I really hope device manufacturers embrace this technology before Apple feels
obliged to kick their butts once again.

